# Was wiegen Vertex Team & Vertex 70 wirklich???



## Monday (24. April 2006)

Hallo RM Forum,

überlege seit längerem mir ein Vertex 70 oder Team zu kaufen.

Mich würde mal interessíeren was die nackten Rahmen wirklich wiegen. Die Angaben vom Bikeaction bzw. RM weichen deutlich ab  .

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, schonmal danke im voraus.


p.s. Die Suchfunktion ist nicht die beste


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (25. April 2006)

Bei deinem Gewicht kommt eh nur das 70er in Frage, das Team würde unter Dir gnadenlos zerbrechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. April 2006)

Mein 2004er Vertex 70 in DiscOnly wiegt 1550 Gr. bei 18,5". 

Bei den Elements liegt der echte (selbst gewogene) Gewichtsvorteil der TSC bei ca. 90 Gr. 

Halten sollte beide Rahmen, aber das TSC ist nur Naßlackiert, das ist Mist


----------



## Monday (25. April 2006)

Danke Catsoft  

Dann stimmen die Daten beim 70er Rahmen, wurde bestimmt für die Gewichtsangabe ohne Sattelrohrklemme und Flaschenhalterschrauben gewogen.

Schade, daß die Angabe beim Team Rahmen in der Realität so stark abweicht 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Bike Sport News beim Scandium Rahmen auf fast 1,7 kg bei 18,5 Zoll kommt.


----------



## s.d (25. April 2006)

ja die nasslackierung ist echt nicht vergleichbar zur fast unverwüstlichen Pulverbeschichtung aber angeblich soll ja jetzt ein Verfahren entwickelt worden sein bei dem die Pulverbeschichtung nicht so heiß eingebrannt werden muss und dann auch wieder bei Scandiumrahmen möglich ist hat glaub ich mal der bike-it-easy geschrieben das wäre echt super


----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2006)

Aber noch sind die TSC´s naßlackiert  

Wie die BSN auf 1,7 kommt ist mir ein unerklärlich  Ich würde jedenfalls ein 70ziger nehmen auch wenn die TSCs in rot/weiß der Hammer sind.


----------



## Monday (29. April 2006)

Wenn man bedenkt, daß eine Nasslackierung etwas Gewicht spart und Catsoft´s Gewichtsangaben stimmen, lohnt sich der TSC Rahmen nicht....abgesehen von der Lackierung  

Suche momentan einen neuen Rocky Mountain Vertex Signature in 18,5" und weiß/silber. Wenn jemand einen Shop kennt der noch einen hängen hat, sofort pm an mich


----------



## patek (30. März 2007)

hallo,
also mein team rahmen mit carbon hinterbau wiegt genau 1600gr...


----------



## Mauri_66 (1. April 2007)

Bin seit dieser Woche "stolzer Besitzer" eines 07er Vertex team. Wiegt nach meiner Waage in Grösse 18" 1425 gr.


----------



## jonker (26. November 2011)

Hallo,habe einen Rocky Mountain Vertex ST3 Rahmen angeboten bekommen.Größe 22" der Rahmen ist 6 Jahre Alt und ich hätte gerne das genaue Gewicht gewusst.Kann der Verkäufer nicht sagen und wiegen!Gibts da verschiedene?Mfg


----------

